# Friend bought a foreclosed house...



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

zwodubber said:


> I only got to snap one pic when I stopped by but this is not the worst of it, I will get more soon... sorry for the blurry pic
> 
> Lines running everywhere from panels and sub panels that the previous owner must have done himself. Looks like I'll be doing what I can to help them out.



That was nice of the old home owner hope they pay you for the help..:thumbup:


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> That was nice of the old home owner hope they pay you for the help..:thumbup:


This is a friend of 10+ years, I'll be up there on weekends helping out. They just had a baby and have other things to worry about than paying me


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

zwodubber said:


> This is a friend of 10+ years, I'll be up there on weekends helping out. They just had a baby and have other things to worry about than paying me


Cool that is what friends are for ...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> Cool that is what friends are for ...:thumbup::thumbup:


Yep, i'll be adding more pictures when I get up there


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

cant tell you how many times i have been paid in pizza and beer...

good to see you helping out

looks like a cluster **** of problems


----------



## Old man (Mar 24, 2010)

Thats the new wiring method for taking care of the ambient temp ratings. This particular style is called "Free Air" giving the wire a higher ampacity rating.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Old man said:


> Thats the new wiring method for taking care of the ambient temp ratings. This particular style is called "Free Air" giving the wire a higher ampacity rating.


 
No sheathed cable is "free air".

Secondly, it's not that bad. I only see two HR's that need to be replaced. Not exactly what I would call wires running "everywhere"


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

mikeh32 said:


> cant tell you how many times i have been paid in pizza and beer...
> 
> good to see you helping out
> 
> looks like a cluster **** of problems


He's always got Corona on hand and it's been getting warm here so it works out well, plus it's always cool helping out friends


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> No sheathed cable is "free air".
> 
> Secondly, it's not that bad. I only see two HR's that need to be replaced. Not exactly what I would call wires running "everywhere"


This is just one of quite a few oddities, I'll get more pics this week


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

you're a good man charlie brown.


----------



## rnr electric (Jan 29, 2010)

KUDOS to you.. help a friend every time you CAN..hopefully someday it'll come back to you


----------



## stars13bars2 (Jun 1, 2009)

rnr electric said:


> KUDOS to you.. help a friend every time you CAN..hopefully someday it'll come back to you


 

sure it will come back, if you do it as a favor it won't be covered by insurance, so when the house burns this friend will sue you for everything you have and win. just sayin.


----------



## rnr electric (Jan 29, 2010)

stars13bars2 said:


> sure it will come back, if you do it as a favor it won't be covered by insurance, so when the house burns this friend will sue you for everything you have and win. just sayin.


 THEN THERES ALLWAY THAT..(good point). make sure there is no paper trail, "i was never there".(i would not usually do this) but if a Friend tried to sue me.. he just became an aquaintance(at best)


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

So are you Implying because he's working for free the house is going to spontaneously combust in an electrical fire compared to if he paid?

The only way his friend can sue for a fire is if it was caused by improper electrical. If the guy lit a candle and left it on a bunch of gas soaked rags that has nothing to do with the electrical. Also the work would probably still be inspected.


----------



## stars13bars2 (Jun 1, 2009)

Edrick said:


> So are you Implying because he's working for free the house is going to spontaneously combust in an electrical fire compared to if he paid?
> 
> The only way his friend can sue for a fire is if it was caused by improper electrical. If the guy lit a candle and left it on a bunch of gas soaked rags that has nothing to do with the electrical. Also the work would probably still be inspected.


 
I hate to be the bearer of the bad news, but you can be sued by anyone for anything at anytime. That is what insurance is for. They may not remember the work was free, but they will remember who did the wiring. Now for the good news, there is only a 98.9% chance the Fire Dept. will blame any fire on the electrical. So you have that 1.1% chance that you will be in the clear. 

If it is inspected in most jurisdictions there will be a license on the line, and if you are risking your license on a free job then you are not only a friend but you are a fool. :whistling2:


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

stars13bars2 said:


> I hate to be the bearer of the bad news, but you can be sued by anyone for anything at anytime. That is what insurance is for. They may not remember the work was free, but they will remember who did the wiring. Now for the good news, there is only a 98.9% chance the Fire Dept. will blame any fire on the electrical. So you have that 1.1% chance that you will be in the clear.
> 
> If it is inspected in most jurisdictions there will be a license on the line, and if you are risking your license on a free job then you are not only a friend but you are a fool. :whistling2:


Right maybe where you are your fire department just instantly classifies fires due to electrical, not around here. If his electrical work did cause the fire because he did it wrong then he deserves to be sued. Otherwise if it didn't start the fire then I fail to see an issue.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Unfortunately I couldn't make it there this weekend due to another job, but hopefully I'll be there sometime this week.

I can see where you guys are coming from, protect yourself from lawsuits first but I would not take on anything I couldn't handle confidently. Just trying to help out a buddy.


----------



## Easy Al (Feb 28, 2011)

thats the problem with people these days sue happy. i would do the same for a friend just saying.


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

i help my friends when they need help, but if any digging needs to be done...


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

stars13bars2 said:


> sure it will come back, if you do it as a favor it won't be covered by insurance, so when the house burns this friend will sue you for everything you have and win. just sayin.


People like you are what is wrong with the world today. I am guessing you live a sad existence if you think like that in everyday life.


----------



## johnsmithabe (May 3, 2011)

fear factor?


----------



## Jsmit319 (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm always happy to advise my friends with electrical work at their homes....however my helping does not include actually physically working. Too much liability there. Of course giving advice to my family is different....I charge them!:whistling2:


----------

